# YouTube Video of TIG Welding on a Lathe



## erikmannie (Nov 29, 2020)

Here is the video. The welding begins at the 14:30 mark.






I love this guy’s channel (so many good single point threading videos), but I am sure that I would never weld on my lathe.


----------



## erikmannie (Nov 29, 2020)

And some bonus “Using a Lathe to do Friction Welding” video:


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 29, 2020)

It's a lot easier to put out a fire when it involves a welding positioner on a welding table than it is with way oil on your cluttered lathe bench.  Yeah, I know, TIG is clean, but fire is hot and makes a huge mess and ruins tools.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 29, 2020)

It wouldn't hurt anything to cover the ways either.


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 29, 2020)

Good use for an old worn out lathe, that's what they did where I used to work.  Had a home made carbon brush for the ground on the chuck.


----------

